# Wormer cocktail?



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

A while back there was a thread about worming/wormers. And someone posted the wormers that were used for the 'cocktail' and the how long between each dose of the cocktail. Does anyone remember that info?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, the norm, of course after fecals, is you give a dose on day one, then another dose 10 days later. That's with chemical dewormers. If you were talking about herbal dewormers, that's another story, I don't recommend herbal dewormers.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sherrie I have tried to find that info also when I bought back a doe and she was wormy. I couldn't find anything. I just used Valbazen and Cydectin at the same time but not actually mixed together.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I have rehabbed goats from anemia several times and I like to worm with one wormer then five days later worm with another till each one is done 3-4 times 10 days a part so the liver isn't bombarded with too much at once. I use Valbazen 4 times. I don't like to give too much wormer at once to any goat if I can avoid it. Especially if they are anemic. 

I would rather use Valbazen and some Ivermectin instead of IvomecPlus if I am going to do several Liverfluke treatments. I think that one treatment is enough for Lungworm which Ivermectin gets so I don't want to keep putting Ivermectin in them if I don't need to. I also won't use Cydectin on an anemic goat. I think the the turpentine carrier is just too harsh to use on a very anemic goat.

Day one Valbazen...then day two ivermectin.
Day five Quest horse wormer
Day 10 Valbazen
Day 15 Quest
Day 20 Valbazen
Day 25 Quest
Day 30 Valbazen

I also may give a half dose of wormer with Quest on the first worming if I perceive the goat is too weak to take a full dose. Many do this to prevent sudden die off of too many worms. 

I have to wonder if more than one worming is needed for HC worm with Quest in the non egg laying season, in winter, when adults are not laying eggs so the lifecycle worming isn't needed. 

Anyway this is what I've done several times with positive results. 

Also I have gone herbal worming with my goats the last 3 months and it is working but I am northern climate wise but If I ever needed to do an anemic goat again I'd go chemical to really do a positive right now worm job. It is amazing how well chemical worked on one doe I rehabbed for a friend, her eyelids were snow white. Chemical worming was safe and turned her around doing the above protocol. Along with good feed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Laverne, how long did it take for the eyelids to become pink?


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I have been using Valbazen, but then I noticed that one of my bucks had lice, too. So I gave him pour on ivermectin a week later. It is 6 days later since the ivermectin. The lice are dead, but is eyelids are not bright pink, yet. I know he needs at least one round of ivermectin because of the lice, but just not sure when. I don't want his liver fried.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

You are in Texas, I'm not really familiar with the climate... Is it possible to give him a shave? That's the easiest lice remedy. Especially if they get out in the sun, the lice can't take the exposure. Also, diatomaceous earth works as a topical dusting. And, of course, strip the bedding and put fresh down. I never use chemicals for lice, they are so easy to get rid of naturally.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a gal at a show tell me the best thing to kill lice was sulfur. She just gets the powdered sulfur and sprinkles it on them just like you do the dust and it wipes the lice right out.

It will take a while for the bucks lids to darken, even if you fix what was causing the anemia it takes time to rebuild blood cells.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Forgot to add, you will need to delouse your bucks bedding as well. I usually just dust the ground in their sheds two-three times a year with livestock dust to kill any bugs that might be in the ground.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

It may be too early to shave your buck, looks like we may have a cold winter this year. Not sure if it's raining up near Dallas, but down here, in central Texas, we got some rain and cold fronts coming in.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

For the doe with snow white eyelids and emaciated, it took about 5 weeks to see some color and gaining some weight. I gave her a few doses of Beta Carotene capsule since I read that it can reverse anemia, along with minerals, Copasure, Bo-Se, got her on free choice alfalfa pellets, excellent grass hay, vit. E. about a half cup of corn a day to help fatten her up. I find it interesting that she has 3 siblings that did not have the problem with the owners management which I helped with. I had to take her in 2012 and rehab her then this last summer she again went down hill even worse than before. She is a polled blue eyed Nigerian and I think she just doesn't have a tolerance for worms. She needs to be kept as worm free as possible. Her and her siblings are now in a different good pet home with a woodsy brushy feeding situation so I hope that will be a good situation for her. If they have any problem with her they'll let me know.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashley, it is already getting cold where I am. So shaving is not an option right now. 
His stall area does not have bedding, so that is not a problem. He usually sleeps close to the fence closest to the doe pen so he is not in his stall anyway, right now. I could do some sulfur for the lice. 
Does ivermectin done orally kill lice?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Not orally, injected it will.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Oops, sorry - not pour-on ivermectin, injectable ivermectin. Would injectable invermectin, done orally, kill lice?


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (May 15, 2011)

I've had great luck with cattle or poultry dusting powder, like Zipcide, on the goats and the bedding. I put it in an old pantyhose stocking, tie a knot in it and rub it all over them. 

I've used plain ol' horse fly spray with great success too, but that may not work as well on a shaggy buck as you need to spray on enough to dampen the coat to the skin. 

I've used diatomaceous earth on babies and it worked well also. 

I haven't had any lice on the goaties for a couple years now (knock on wood!). 

Dixie


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Ivomec Injectable.....injected SQ will kill lice. Co-Ral Dusting powder can be applied once a month.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I experimented last year, and ivermectin orally does eliminate lice - you just have to wait a bit for it to work it's way through the system. I use an herbal spray called Nature's Guardian that they sell for dogs and cats. The lice jump off before your very eyes, but it doesn't get off eggs. I spray and give ivermectin orally at the same time in the spring and that takes care of lice.


----------

